# Pocket Watch Repair



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi,

Last month* Shiner *kindly helped with history / details on a Waltham pocket watch. Now I have a couple of more questions if anyone can assist please. I am sending the bezel ring to Roy to have a new crystal fitted so :

a) I assume the bezel ring is screwed into the watch case. Any tips / advice on how to remove it ?

B) To clean the case properly I want to remove the movement which is retained by 2 blued screws. Do I have to remove the winding stem also & if so how ?

c) I assume the movement is then just pushed out from the back ?

d) Does the bezel ring have to be removed first ? (I'm worried about damaging the dial/hands in doing so .

Earlier I thought movement was kaput but it seems to be working ok .

Watch details.

Waltham Model 1904 size 14 Bond Street brass movement . Made in 1912.

Case is S/S ALD Dennison. Hunter made in 1913. Good condition.

Movement & dial measure approx. 40mm dia. Dial & hands in very good condition.

Any help would be appreciated. This is my first attempt at a pocket watch.

Cheers,

Rovert.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, ideally it would be nice to see a pic of it but as a rule the front bezel holding the glass should unscrew from the case, if there is a lip and cut away from the bezel at the bottom then it would lever off with a very thin pen knife. The case would come out the front when the bezel is removed along with the two screws, you may have to pull the winder up or remove it by means of a securing screw in the middle if fitted..............

But this advice is mostly guesswork without pictures so go careful.........


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for your help...much appreciated.

After a closer look at the bezel decided it was a clip on type so gently stuck a finger nail under the edge & it popped of nicely. How easy is this watch repair business eh ! Then carefully cupped my hand over the face & with the winder pulled out inverted the watch to see if movement would come out. No but it's a bit loose....so have a look again & dial has no seconds hand ! Ten minutes searching the tiled floor & I find the tiny bugger. With tweezers & magnifier I succeed in getting the hand back on & working ok. Now I'm scared to invert the watch as it might come off again !

Cheers,

Trevor


----------



## Mercedesclkman (Aug 2, 2012)

Try using a tweezers to gently squeeze it so it grips the post again


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Rovert,

You are almost there! You have removed the bezel and pulled up the winder. You mentioned the two blued screws. These are holding the movement in the case. If they have a flatted edge on one side of the head then turn the screw until the the flat edge is in line with the edge of the case. Do this with both screws. If the screws have normal round heads then remove both screws completely. This should release the movement. The movement comes face first from the case. Sometimes a little pressure at the bottom of the movement will help to ease it from the case. Once the movement is out of the case replace the two screws for safekeeping.


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for your advice. I did get the movement out ok. Had a tinker around with it but made what I think is a big mistake i.e. I thought I should unwind the watch before pulling the movement to bits. So I just released the paul (?) on the winding wheel...... needless to say I should have held the crown & slowly let the it unwind. Don't know what damage I've done but will find out soon ! Dope.

Learning the hard way, but having fun.

Bezel is at Roy's having a new crystal fitted & I'm on the lookout for a suitable working replacement movement.

Cheers,

Rovert.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Mate....I feel for you...we've all done it....it's part of the learning curve...next time, hold on to the crown as you release the pawl (aka the click), then let the crown gently unwind the spring between your fingers. It's known as 'letting down the movement'. Failure to observe this can result in broken pivots...


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi,

The movement is now disassembled & I am about to clean & inspect the parts & plates. The end of the mainspring had come astray from the pin on the wheel shaft. I don't have a small enough screwdriver to remove one small part but will try to locate one today.( don't know what it's called but until I do I call it the rocker arm)

Then the fun / frustration of trying to put it back together ! I think the bit that will give me the most problem is the balance.

Then if I can do so I will repeat the process for practice .

Thanks for your help guys. ( I'll be back )

Trev.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

rovert said:


> Hi,
> 
> The movement is now disassembled & I am about to clean & inspect the parts & plates. The end of the mainspring had come astray from the pin on the wheel shaft. I don't have a small enough screwdriver to remove one small part but will try to locate one today.( don't know what it's called but until I do I call it the rocker arm)
> 
> ...


If it's the arm with two jewels that engage the escape wheel, it's called the pallet fork. The two jewels that engage the escape wheel are called the pallets, or pallet jewels.


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for that Roger,

Put it back together last night & no bits left over ! (ok .. only 1 tiny screw....think it's only one of the dial locating pin screws I untightened)

It didn't work before .... & still doesn't. However the mainspring now winds Ok so that's one problem sorted.

Balance & pallet fork seem to function ok. (almost sounds like I know what I'm doing doesn't it)

I had a bit of trouble trying to relocate the back plate once I had it assemled. Maybe something not aligned. I 'll pull it to bits again tonight & try again.

To a newbie tinkerer it's a bit like trying to knit with chopsticks while wearing boxing gloves !

I'm glad I started with a pocket watch rather than a wrist watch.

Cheers.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

rovert said:


> I had a bit of trouble trying to relocate the back plate once I had it assemled. Maybe something not aligned.


It's easy to catch the pivots when putting the plates on or even not to catch them if you get my drift!

Mike


----------

